# Probleme mit Starbound



## Noofuu (4. August 2020)

Starbound Ruckelt , und das richtig stark , wenn ich z.B die Karte öffne zum Reisen habe ich gerade mal 7 FPS meine CPU ist bei 10% meine Grafikkarte läuft bei dem Spiel nicht wirklich.
Egal welchen Tipp ich ausprobiert habe es funktioniert einfach nichts. FPS Patcher geladen , FPS Boost im Workshop ,  das Spiel als Admin die Auflösung ganz runter und Zoom voll rein es bleibt immer das selbe FPS Drops von 60 auf 10 einfach unspielbar.

Das Spiel habe ich auch schon neuinstalliert kein Erfolg , woran kann das liegen ... mein System wird einfach null angesprochen ist das Spiel so schlecht Programmiert ?


----------



## Noofuu (5. August 2020)

Ich habe das Problem lösen können, dank diesem Guide hier: Closed - [GUIDE] Fix for low FPS on high-end computers | Chucklefish Forums endlich keine 7fps mehr


----------

